# Sign Making Router Bits and Letter Templates



## Auggie (Mar 3, 2009)

What the best bits to use for sign making? Where do you recommend that I purchase them? Some questions for letter templates.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Auggie

Many of the templates (kits) for making signs come with the bits you will need,one of them is the MilesCraft set..

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1236111201&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-22...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1236111201&sr=1-2

but you can also get them from below.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...thtml/pages/bt_sign.html#signcarve_dvd_anchor

==========


Auggie said:


> What the best bits to use for sign making? Where do you recommend that I purchase them? Some questions for letter templates.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Al.


----------



## jeepered (Nov 8, 2013)

Dave,
I have a NEW SignMaker Kit and an extra set of 1 1/2" and 2 1/2" letter/number templates. I also have 2 sets of the 3 needed router bits still in the package. I have the kit and letter templates in the router classified forum for $30.- plus S&H. You can have the 2 sets of extra of router bits for $30.- more. Get it all for $60.- plus S&H, a value well over $125.-. Photos and more info if you want it.
Thanks,
Ed DeCarbo


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Auggie
> 
> Many of the templates (kits) for making signs come with the bits you will need,one of them is the MilesCraft set..
> 
> ...


I use the MLCS bits. I mostly use the 60 degree V bit and what they call a veining bit.


----------

